# CPU cooler HELP !



## pikrantero13 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello guys soon i am buying parts for my new pc and i will overclock it but i want a very good cooler can you give me some examples of the best coolers please ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Can't recommend anything without knowing what parts will be used.


----------



## pikrantero13 (Aug 19, 2009)

ok i will post the parts soon when i will decide for all of them


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is a good budget one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=hyper-_-35-103-065-_-Product
Here is a higher end one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154001&cm_re=tuniq-_-35-154-001-_-Product

look here for more info: http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

For O/C I would suggest the Thermalright Ultra120/120 Extreme 

unless you want to go with water cooling. In that case, you can read up on it HERE.

Pros
Air cooled... Less expensive, easier install and maintenance.
Water Cooled... Quiet performance, less dust

Cons
Air Cooled... Louder, dust is a big issue.
Water Cooled... Maintenance required, leaks can be devastating

Hope this info helped.


----------



## pikrantero13 (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks gavinzach , i thought of buying the V10 that also cools the rams . what do u think its better ? the ultra 120 or the v10 ? And yes i want a very good cpu cooler for O/C


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not so sure anymore. I did a little research, it has been a while since I purchased a heatsink. They haven't made much advancement in design in air coolers but the prices sure have come down! I was actually very impressed by the performance of the Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme... and I checked the price. It is less than $70!

As for the Ultra 120, I stand by its design and the ability to choose whether or not you want quiet or performance. As for the V10.. I assume you mean the hybrid heatpipe/peltier system from CoolerMaster... I honestly couldn't tell you about that one... The peltier theory is sound, but for practicality I would need to do a little more research. 

As for cooling the memory and the chipset, heatsinks and spreaders abound and a good cool system ambient should keep the heat at bay. Plus there are active coolers for memory and chipsets as well.

There is a lot to think about. If you are serious about heavy O/C I would seriously consider water cooling.

Hope I made sense. It is way past my bedtime.





pikrantero13 said:


> thanks gavinzach , i thought of buying the V10 that also cools the rams . what do u think its better ? the ultra 120 or the v10 ? And yes i want a very good cpu cooler for O/C


----------



## pikrantero13 (Aug 19, 2009)

thank you very much you helped a lot i thought about watercooling but its a little bit expensive over here ( i leave in Cyprus ) a package i found was 200 euro ( 271 dollars ) ! and another problem it need the liquid but to be honest i dont know much about watercooling , i read some articles and heared that its better for overclocking but i dont know what to choose .


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

pikrantero13 said:


> thank you very much you helped a lot i thought about watercooling but its a little bit expensive over here ( i leave in Cyprus ) a package i found was 200 euro ( 271 dollars ) ! and another problem it need the liquid but to be honest i dont know much about watercooling , i read some articles and heared that its better for overclocking but i dont know what to choose .


The Corsair H-50 is a GREAT cooler, it maintenace free water cooling setup for a fraction of the price!

Can be bought for £50 in the UK, about $65.

I have one and my cpu idles at 24 and load at 42!

I have never had any problems with it and cant recommend it enough!


----------

